# Indoor/ Outdoor Breeding



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am currently in the process of breeding 3 separate tanks. I had the Indoor tank with male in first for 1 day, before introducing female for 4 days. Outdoor tanks were set up and introduced in same day, removed after 2)

*75 gallon Indoor. *
--> 84 degrees temp, 5 inch deep, no filtration, white oak leaves, plastic 1 liter bottle for nest, live plants.

*5 Gallon Outdoor.*
--> 70-86 degrees, may move indoors. Fake Plants, Gravel Bottom, oak leaves.
*
10 Gallon Outdoor.*
--> 70-86 degrees, may move indoors. Variety of Live plants, organic rich soil, black sand cap, oak leaves.

All females were conditioned for 3-4 weeks with high quality frozen foods and daily water changes, aquarium salt used 10 days off and on for increased fin sized and color. Oak leaves "white oak and bur" was used to release tannins and aid in fin repair and coloring, etc. 

I introduced the male and female at the same time in the Indoor tank, and immediately the female (Starburst- White) grew dark blue and purple verticle lines, and approached male...After male (Aurora- White) scared female away, they spent 2-3days chasing eacother. 3rd Day male built nest. 4th day they decisded to breed.

Outdoor tank 1, I introduced the male (Asteroid) first then the female (M.J.) a day later. By morning, the males had bubble nests and were mating by afternoon. I whitnessed the male mate for a few hours, with 5-10 eggs per mate, I didnt know if this had been going on since early morning or not, but the female was getting pretty nipped up and body cuts, which i havnt seen in any other mating tanks yet. Very small bubble nest, but male now guards the nest as female has been removed.

In outdoor tank 2, I use live plants and sand and the bubble nests (2) were made on oak leaves at top, and between live plant leafs at surface.
I beleive hte mating for this tank happend overnight, so i removed the female (Magma) in mid afternoon as she was attacking make under nest, and male (Lahaina Orion) was guarding nest. Assume they mated overnight, but will see, awsome nest, BOTH!

I now have all 3 females removed in speparate hospital tanks using a pinch of aquarium salt, de-chlor. fresh water, and a white oak soaked water mix.

I will update on status od fests and possible fry soon.

BETTA BOY


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow amazing!!!!! i love your bettas!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*"Prom Night Pic"*

Thanks, I haven't posted pics of, M.J. and Asteroid because they were too timid during spawning, didn't want to disturb them. 

They are both dark green and blue, black tops of heads, and both Veil. Both other males are Crown, all females are round tail and or veil.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

im breeding the same thing. CT with VT


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Cool!*

Have you had any luck with fry, if so, what outcomes have you had?!? I would love to see some pics!

BETTA BOY!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well this is my first attempt so im trying to take things slow and get it right so what im doing is letting the male and female to get used to each other so this is the first day i introduced them. they are flaring like crazy and im going to let them get used to each other for at least 2-3 days. its been a couple of hours now i hope this works


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome job Bettaboy......and great pic...look forward to following your spawns....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

oldfishlady said:


> awesome job bettaboy......and great pic...look forward to following your spawns....


meeee toooo!!!!!=d


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Good luck Betta Boy... ur breeders look beautiful... may be intrested in a fry ...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dead sunlight said:


> good luck betta boy... Ur breeders look beautiful... May be intrested in a fry ...


me too!!!


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Spawning Update*

Thanks for the support, I have seen some major progress in 2 of the 3 tanks..

The Outdoor tank 1 bubble nest has doubled in size and the father Lahaina- Orion has been guarding it like mad.

The indoor 75 gallon tank with father Aurora, has been guarding the bubble nest, now on the other side of the tank!!! Small but looks like his main priority is here. The other nest sits under the 1 liter bottle still, smaller in size. 

I found a lot of great oak leaves up north and have added MANY of them to the females recovery tanks. Hopefully there will be some great dark colors by morning or early aft. tomorrow.

I will update any new progress. Hope all is well with all of you around the world...

BETTA BOY


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOAH! 
That nest is huge.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice nest! Good luck with your spawn.


----------

